# CloudCone | We’re Launching Windows Cloud Servers this Halloween!



## cloudcone (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi there,

After a long wait, we're finally launching Windows Cloud Instances. Now you can deploy a Windows Server 2016 or 2019 with RDP at CloudCone.

Followed by a lot of testing, our base plan will start with 3 CPU Cores and 4GB of RAM, and all our plans come with a free Windows License!

*VIEW PLANS*

This Halloween, we're giving out 20% off for the first month on our Windows Exclusive plans, the plans are on the above link!

Our Windows Cloud Servers run on Premium Dell hardware with powerful CPUs ranging from Xeon Silver and Xeon E5s with arrays of RAID 10 pure SSD drives for the best Windows Experience.

If you have any special requirements for resources, we have plans that can fit any size. These plans also can be upgraded by simply raising a ticket. If you have any questions, drop in for a chat on our website, or simply reply to this thread.

Have a special Halloween and take care!


----------



## livontgray (Feb 1, 2021)

NSIM is the leading Digital Marketing Institute in South Delhi that offers the *Best Digital Marketing Course in Delhi.* Here you receive the unparalleled digital marketing professional programmes and the institute is receiving the optimistic result since the institute was founded a couple of years back. Over 1000+ candidates have been able to build up their career from this institute.


----------



## mdhouseindia (Mar 1, 2021)

Study MBBS in Ukraine is the best choice for Indian student because of the top-class Medical universities and the colleges recognized by MCI and WHO. We help you with direct MBBS admission in Ukraine. The MD House has given services to approximately 3000 Indian Medical students who are working fruitfully in Indian Government & private hospitals after completion of studies.


----------

